# Windows 7 Media Center with DirecTV vs. DirecTV DVR with MRV?



## hoyty76 (Oct 17, 2007)

Since it seems that the DirecTV HDPC-20 tuner for Windows Media Center might finally appear in Windows 7 I wanted to compare a whole house solution between it and the potential of a DirecTV DVR based Multi-Room Viewing alternative. Neither of these solutions exist today so this is partially a guess, however in some ways an educated guess based on currently available info. To make the comparison equal I will try to outfit the systems as similar as possible. Each setup will have the ability to power 4 different TV’s at once as well as record 4 different channels at once and I will guess it is not a new customer however that won’t always be the case. I am also going to assume the house doesn’t have in place Ethernet wiring and will require 802.11n install to support multiple HD streams simultaneously. For A/V cabling it should be the same in both cases so I won’t talk about that. The pricing is also highly variable base upon what pieces someone might already have.

Win7 w/MC + HDPC-20: 
Computer/Server with Windows 7 Home Premium or Ultimate, one HDPC-20 + Dual OTA or Two HDPC-20, 1 TB HD, 2 GB RAM, Video and Audio on board - $1000 
3 Media Center Extenders – Either Xbox 360 Arcade or Linksys/D-Link/HP Extender - $100-200 a piece or $300-600 
Wireless – 802.11n router at least and potentially wireless adapters for 360’s - $100-400 
Total - $1400-2000 initial cost

DirecTV DVR MRV: 
2 x HR2X – Includes 500 GB HD per and two tuners - $170 each or $340 
2 x H2X – Can view content from the HR2X boxes - $100 each or $200 
Wireless – 802.11n router and wireless adapters for 3-4 boxes - $200-300 
Total - $740-840

Win7 w/MC + HDPC-20 Pros: 
Single recording list and prioritizer 
Ability to schedule from any TV 
Extender can potentially be multi-function (DVD / Xbox) 
Can get TV with Extender built in as option 
Arguably better interface 
Lower monthly cost due to no mirroring/leasing fees 
Essentially infinite storage capacity upgrade possibilities 
Potential to move content to other (portable) devices

Win7 w/MC + HDPC-20 Cons: 
Double initial cost 
Potentially higher complexity initial setup 
Performance (non-360) or reliability (360) of extenders 
More complex devices

DirecTV DVR MRV Pros: 
Much lower initial cost 
Independently functioning rooms if necessary 
Potentially ability to watch more live programs simultaneously 
Less complexity of devices

DirecTV DVR MRV Cons: 
Higher monthly cost due to mirroring/leasing fees 
May not be able to schedule new recordings from H2X (unknown functionality) 
Two separate recording lists and prioritizers 
Potential for double recordings (wasted space) 
Single function devices

I am sure I have missed some things in my list. Also these are my pro/con choice some may flip them. I just hope we have this choice in less than 12-18 months since it has taken so long already.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd take the bird in the hand rather than the one in the bush.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I say, let's wait to discuss this until we know the date Windows 7 is coming out of the box.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

myselfalso said:


> I say, let's wait to discuss this until we know the date Windows 7 is coming out of the box.


Everything I've read in the local rags here is 2011 at the earliest, so 'working' on a W7 'solution' is, I believe, simply a way to 'push the time-line out on this 'solution'.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

1948GG said:


> Everything I've read in the local rags here is 2011 at the earliest, so 'working' on a W7 'solution' is, I believe, simply a way to 'push the time-line out on this 'solution'.


Boy... you couldn't be farther off on that date for Windows 7!

After the Professional Developer's Conference in October, and the incredible reaction there to the stability of Windows 7 in the M3 (Pre-Beta) release as well as the 2 leaked internal memos from Microsoft, the optimistic rumors for the current schedule for 7 apparently looks like this...

1. Invitation Beta (cancelled)
2. Public Beta (late Dec 2008, early January 2009)
3. RTM (release to manufacturing) in time for the College selling season, summer 2009.

I believe that the summer selling season is overly optimistic but you ca take it to the bank that it will be releases in time for the holiday season of 2009.

You can research this quite easily on Google. If you read some of the detailed coverage of the M3 release at the PDC conference, you will quickly get a sense of the extremely warm reception Windows 7 is getting and the sense that they are completely shocked by the programs utter stability at this point in development.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Boy... you couldn't be farther off on that date for Windows 7!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was talking REALITY. I realize that in a public forum such as this, that's the first thing to fly out the window.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> I'd take the bird in the hand rather than the one in the bush.


Which one is which?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

1948GG said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was talking REALITY. I realize that in a public forum such as this, that's the first thing to fly out the window.


So am I, which I will remind you of when the time comes. I am as skeptical as anyone with regards to Microsoft's software release dates, but Windows 7 represents an extremely unique set of circumstances. DO the research and you will quickly see what I mean.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think Microsoft's Windows 7 release date is gonna matter regardless of when it is.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Realize that, unlike Vista, Windows 7 isn't a big step forward, like XP to Vista, but more of an upgrade of Vista. The closest analogy would be like Win95 to Win98. 

The change from Win3.1 to Win95 was a big leap, and there were lots of issues at first. There were very few problems with Win98 for Win95 users, because Win98 wasn't changed much from Win95.

So, since Win7 is really a "refreshed/bug-fixed Vista", without any major additional components or features, it shouldn't be a surprise that development is happening with fewer problems and sticking with the established timeline.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Just because Windows 7 comes out with drivers doesn't mean that DirecTV is ever going to release the HDPC-20.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the discussion is premature for this discussion to have any great relevance. To give Windows 7 the advantage for scheduling seems odd since universal scheduling could be part of the MRV solution, just like most of the other items on the list.


----------



## RehabMan (Mar 11, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think Microsoft's Windows 7 release date is gonna matter regardless of when it is.


Maybe it won't matter to you, but I can guarantee it is going to matter to many many others...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Just because Windows 7 comes out with drivers doesn't mean that DirecTV is ever going to release the HDPC-20.


exactly ..


----------



## RehabMan (Mar 11, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Just because Windows 7 comes out with drivers doesn't mean that DirecTV is ever going to release the HDPC-20.


That would be a shame, really. Finally an opportunity for DirecTV to leap past the cable folks, with their arguably complete failure with cablecard, and provide an advanced PC based solution for total home DVR... and to think they might pass.

I sincerely hope that is not the case...

If it is, I see my days with DirecTV numbered... and I've been a customer since 1996.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Boy... you couldn't be farther off on that date for Windows 7!
> 
> After the Professional Developer's Conference in October, and the incredible reaction there to the stability of Windows 7 in the M3 (Pre-Beta) release as well as the 2 leaked internal memos from Microsoft, the optimistic rumors for the current schedule for 7 apparently looks like this...
> 
> ...


Still numerous compatiblity issues with it.

As far as stability - it is basicly built on the Vista underpinnings unlike the release of Vista which was a complete forklift of the OS code


----------



## RehabMan (Mar 11, 2007)

gregjones said:


> I think the discussion is premature for this discussion to have any great relevance. To give Windows 7 the advantage for scheduling seems odd since universal scheduling could be part of the MRV solution, just like most of the other items on the list.


If by "universal scheduling" you are talking distributed/cooperative scheduling with multiple DVRs, so far there is no indication DirecTV is even working on it. And with the glacial pace of development for the HR series is any indication, I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it.

Media Center is light years ahead when it comes to usability. Let's face it, DirecTV's implementation of MediaShare, for example [in perpetual beta] is, in comparison to Media Center, a complete disaster. IMHO, DirecTV needs to hire a decent designer to help cleanup / modernize their user interface. Part of the problem there may be that they don't have the hardware to do a decent UI (not enough general purpose CPU).

Then there's the extensibility side of things. On Media Center you have add-ons for Netflix, DVD libraries, weather, home control, etc., etc... all nicely integrated into one interface. You will never see this kind of flexibility provided by the closed cableco/satco model.

Now, I'll grant you that maintaining a PC for media duties is complex -- probably unnecessarily so, but for advanced users / techie types, the complexity is worth the benefits.


----------



## jodavis (Jan 9, 2007)

You missed a big positive for Windows 7 + HDPC-20. It also does movie, music, news, and many other types of media. I have a Vista setup that is run off two D20s with linksys extenders at each TV and I almost never boot my HR20s because of the integration that VMC provides. The only time I use HR20s is if it is something I have to see in HD that isn't on one of the broadcast networks (Lets be honest this may occur once a month).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> Still numerous compatiblity issues with it.
> 
> As far as stability - it is basicly built on the Vista underpinnings unlike the release of Vista which was a complete forklift of the OS code


What compatibility issues?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think Microsoft's Windows 7 release date is gonna matter regardless of when it is.


It matters a lot to anyone who is longing for a Media Center interface to their DIRECTV experience.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gregjones said:


> To give Windows 7 the advantage for scheduling seems odd since universal scheduling could be part of the MRV solution, just like most of the other items on the list.


Proven technology already exists in Windows. Adding things to the HR2x seems less certain.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

harsh said:


> Proven technology already exists in Windows. Adding things to the HR2x seems less certain.


We also get to pay a proven fee for the OS. There is no proven technology for this particular device. Zero. Windows Media Center does some things well, but that does not mean that it will do this well. This is still very much a technology limited by the number of tuners in one central location.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> It matters a lot to anyone who is longing for a Media Center interface to their DIRECTV experience.


I think you missed my point .. :shrug:


----------



## jodavis (Jan 9, 2007)

gregjones said:


> We also get to pay a proven fee for the OS. There is no proven technology for this particular device. Zero. Windows Media Center does some things well, but that does not mean that it will do this well. This is still very much a technology limited by the number of tuners in one central location.


I have VMC working with 6 tuners and 5 clients working in one location. I can't see a situation where I would need more than this, but 12 tuners and 12 clients has been documented working on custom installs.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

jodavis said:


> I have VMC working with 6 tuners and 5 clients working in one location. I can't see a situation where I would need more than this, but 12 tuners and 12 clients has been documented working on custom installs.


My point is that we are comparing fairly different solutions. VMC has multiple tuners but cannot serve multiple TVs by itself. It requires clients. MRV seems more able to provide multiple servers that are also clients. With MRV, it seems that clients are automatically scaled with tuners. With VMC, this is not the case.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> Proven technology already exists in Windows. Adding things to the HR2x seems less certain.


An "interesting" observation from a non-DirecTV customer.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think Microsoft's Windows 7 release date is gonna matter regardless of when it is.





Ken S said:


> Just because Windows 7 comes out with drivers doesn't mean that DirecTV is ever going to release the HDPC-20.





Doug Brott said:


> exactly ..


It sounds like Doug is telling us that HDPC-20 is a dead duck.  I was hoping this would actually be released. Before getting the HR10 and then the HR2Xs, I used an H20 for a STB on a media center PC with good results. Of course it was all SD. Getting it in HD would be better.


----------



## nyelton (Sep 4, 2008)

Before I signed up with directv, I used Windows Media Center as my DVR, with an xbox 360 as an extender. I think it's the best DVR I've ever used (even better than tivo!)--it seems to always do exactly what I want it to, and the interface improvements (look and feel) in Vista made it look pretty slick. It blows away the HR2x interface, I think. I just got tired of only having four channels in HD from OTA, and I didn't feel like spending thousands of dollars on a new PC and cablecard tuners to get more channels.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> It sounds like Doug is telling us that HDPC-20 is a dead duck.


The only available information points to that NOT being true. None of us knows what's going to happen, but some folks actually have the devices for beta-testing, so a lot of R&D money has been spent already. DirecTV has wanted something like this for a long time, but the change to HD and the additional burden of dealing with DRM set the project way back. It sounds to me like the pieces will soon (finally) all fall into place.


----------



## jodavis (Jan 9, 2007)

gregjones said:


> My point is that we are comparing fairly different solutions. VMC has multiple tuners but cannot serve multiple TVs by itself. It requires clients. MRV seems more able to provide multiple servers that are also clients. With MRV, it seems that clients are automatically scaled with tuners. With VMC, this is not the case.


Thats a good point. For the average consumer I think MRV through HRs is the way to go, for the techie VMC/7MC through HDPCs (If they exist) allows more customization/integration.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

IIP said:


> The only available information points to that NOT being true. None of us knows what's going to happen, but some folks actually have the devices for beta-testing, so a lot of R&D money has been spent already. DirecTV has wanted something like this for a long time, but the change to HD and the additional burden of dealing with DRM set the project way back. It sounds to me like the pieces will soon (finally) all fall into place.


It's wishful thinking, and yeah anything is possible .. but I'm telling you, my tea leaves say .. it ain't happening.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

IIP said:


> The only available information points to that NOT being true. None of us knows what's going to happen, but some folks actually have the devices for beta-testing, so a lot of R&D money has been spent already. DirecTV has wanted something like this for a long time, but the change to HD and the additional burden of dealing with DRM set the project way back. It sounds to me like the pieces will soon (finally) all fall into place.


Lots of prototypes of products get made and then never released. What makes you think DRM was the only stumbling block?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

First, remember that DirecTV is dependent on Microsoft's development of Media Center to get this working. A prototype SD tuner was developed a few years ago (2004?), but that was around the time that both Microsoft and DirecTV started working on HD, and with HD came requirements for DRM. The project was set aside. Presumably, this was because Microsoft knew that it was going to be years before they were fully ready for "subscription HD".

When Vista and CableCard support was announced, I'm sure DirecTV was thinking that Microsoft was nearing the end of this work, but as *MICROSOFT* has talked about a number of times, the DRM issues really complicate things, so it's taken longer to develop Media Center and add support for additional systems. Microsoft originally expected DirecTV support and H.264 support in time for Fiji/TV Pack 2008, but it didn't make it. And now, Microsoft has shifted nearly all development work to Windows 7. The developer's Beta of Win7 includes both DirecTV support and H.264, as well as built-in transcoding for extenders.

So, what I'm saying is that DRM has been the PRIMARY issue slowing MICROSOFT's development of MEDIA CENTER, which DirecTV's HDPC-20 relies on to work. Thus, the holdup has primarily been with Microsoft, and primarily due to DRM and its added complexities.

For DirecTV, MICROSOFT is the major "stumbling block", though I'm sure they had/have other issues on this project. But speculating on what DirecTV will do in the future based on perceived "in-action" makes little sense; it's not like DirecTV could have just rolled out the HDPC-20 anyway. Until Media Center is ready, or until DirecTV announces the HDPC's cancellation, predicting its death because it hasn't rolled out yet is hardly sensible.

And just for perspective, the only other company that's successfully dealt with subscription HD from multiple companies is TiVo, and they did theirs with separate boxes for each type of vendor (DirecTV or CableCard). You can't get one TiVo that can do both. Apple offers AppleTV, but it can't do subscription HD (downloads don't count, I mean "live" TV). Nothing is available for Linux for subscription HD either. DRM is the reason; development costs are too high. Only Microsoft has deep enough pockets to develop a single platform that will be workable with most subscription HD. FiOS/Uverse are the only ones not likely to be supported, at least not right away.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

well, then I guess Microsoft should have finished sooner than they did, then. :shrug:


----------



## ChrisL01 (Jun 19, 2006)

IIP said:


> So, what I'm saying is that DRM has been the PRIMARY issue slowing MICROSOFT's development of MEDIA CENTER, which DirecTV's HDPC-20 relies on to work. Thus, the holdup has primarily been with Microsoft, and primarily due to DRM and its added complexities.


I brought this up in another thread, why are people so bent on DRM having anything to do with the delay? DRM from Microsoft's perspective is done. They have WMDRM and PlayReady. Both support a number of different things needed for DIRECTV (and CableCARD for that matter). CableCARD has been shipping for 2+ years on Windows Vista, DRM included.

I can't tell you exactly what the hold up is, partly because outside of Microsoft and DIRECTV I don't think anyone has a great idea, but to think DRM is holding it up on Microsoft's side would be avoiding the real situation. DRM rules are set by two entities, (1) Content owners and (2) Content distributors. Microsoft doesn't fall into either one of those subsets. Content owners seem to think DRM for CableCARD on the PC is cool, and considering CableLabs and DIRECTV deal with the exact same content owners that would leave content distributor (eg. DIRECTV) as the only hold up on the DRM side.

I'm interested to know why people think DRM is the hold up?

Thanks! 

Chris


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The reasons are that Microsoft is not just dealing with the US and US-based providers, but with the whole world, and they want world-wide support for all systems, not just for DirecTV. So, they have to make everything, including DRM and including non-US-based sat services, work. It was hoped that all of that would be done for TV Pack, but it wasn't, so now it's been pushed back to Win7, which already contains the beta code that MS has been working on.

Again, I'm not suggesting that DRM is the ONLY barrier, but it complicates everything and slows down development.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

H264 support.
Windows 7 has it.
Vista doesn't.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> H264 support.
> Windows 7 has it.
> Vista doesn't.


Yet another reason it will be worth the wait....

I can't wait to see just how they license WIN7... :eek2: :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

IIP said:


> Again, I'm not suggesting that DRM is the ONLY barrier, but it complicates everything and slows down development.


The main thing that really slows down development is dismal sales projections. How many copies of Windows 7 or Vista do you think will be sold because of DirecTV HDPC-20 support? How many HDPC-20s do you think they'll sell?

Hey, I hope they release the thing, but when I check my Microsoft Magic 8-Ball (yes, I really have one)...let's just say "Yes" ain't coming up.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> The main thing that really slows down development is dismal sales projections. How many copies of Windows 7 or Vista do you think will be sold because of DirecTV HDPC-20 support? How many HDPC-20s do you think they'll sell?
> 
> Hey, I hope they release the thing, but when I check my Microsoft Magic 8-Ball (yes, I really have one)...let's just say "Yes" ain't coming up.


Unless HDPC-20s are part of a bigger package deal, I can only see the geeks (no offense folks, I call it as I see it) here and few oddballs outside of DBSTalk. It is simply a cool toy to me, not a show stopper, I have other avenues for my DirecTV entertainment. Your arguement sir is very valid if you ask me!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Unless HDPC-20s are part of a bigger package deal, I can only see the geeks (no offense folks, I call it as I see it) here and few oddballs outside of DBSTalk. It is simply a cool toy to me, not a show stopper, I have other avenues for my DirecTV entertainment. Your arguement sir is very valid if you ask me!


Hate to say it, but I agree with you. The HDPC-20 is not a product for the average consumer. It's more of a product for a tinkerer.

So unless DIRECTV teams up with companies like M3Pod to offer a bundled solution I do not see this going to the mass techno-illiterate market.

But I still want it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Hate to say it, but I agree with you. The HDPC-20 is not a product for the average consumer. It's more of a product for a tinkerer.
> 
> So unless DIRECTV teams up with companies like m3Pod to offer a bundled solution I do not see this going to the mass techno-illiterate market.
> 
> But I still want it.


That pretty much sums up my sentiments.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Draconis said:


> So unless DIRECTV teams up with companies like M3Pod to offer a bundled solution I do not see this going to the mass techno-illiterate market.


Because who doesn't have an M3Pod bundle in their home? Really, this was never a mass-market product and won't be. It won't be priced as a mass-market product because of the limited demand and higher support cost. So if you want one, enjoy it. But be prepared to pay for it, as there is very little opportunity for huge adoption to subsidize the cost.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Draconis said:


> Hate to say it, but I agree with you. The HDPC-20 is not a product for the average consumer. It's more of a product for a tinkerer.
> 
> So unless DIRECTV teams up with companies like M3Pod to offer a bundled solution I do not see this going to the mass techno-illiterate market.
> 
> But I still want it.


Yes, we all do... but there are many things in life we want and do not get.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV has made a number of "limited market" items. The SatGo is an example, and that thing is much more expensive and at least as limited. And, besides, they've ALREADY made the thing. It isn't like we're speculating about them deciding to design an HTPC solution; they've done it. We're really just waiting for Microsoft at this point.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, we all do... but there are many things in life we want and do not get.


Sad but true, lets hope this in not one of those cases.

I wanted to build a HD DVR that would put the "Godzilla PVR" to shame.

If not, oh well, time to move on to the next project.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

IIP said:


> DirecTV has made a number of "limited market" items. The SatGo is an example, and that thing is much more expensive and at least as limited. And, besides, they've ALREADY made the thing. It isn't like we're speculating about them deciding to design an HTPC solution; they've done it. We're really just waiting for Microsoft at this point.


My argument was that it won't be cheap, not that they won't make it. I also find the arguments (by some, not all or a majority) that it is the solution to displace the need for MRV laughable.


----------



## hoyty76 (Oct 17, 2007)

gregjones said:


> My argument was that it won't be cheap, not that they won't make it. I also find the arguments (by some, not all or a majority) that it is the solution to displace the need for MRV laughable.


I agree that Media Center would never displace MRV, however I was just looking at the pro/con of each solution. I think there will uses for each. I also hope we are given the option to have the choice.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

IIP said:


> DirecTV has made a number of "limited market" items. The SatGo is an example, and that thing is much more expensive and at least as limited. And, besides, they've ALREADY made the thing. It isn't like we're speculating about them deciding to design an HTPC solution; they've done it. We're really just waiting for Microsoft at this point.


You realize that if DirecTV was dying to get this box they wouldn't be waiting for Microsoft they would just do their own software or have a third-party do it for them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> You realize that if DirecTV was dying to get this box they wouldn't be waiting for Microsoft they would just do their own software or have a third-party do it for them.


I suspect that's true.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Ken S said:


> You realize that if DirecTV was dying to get this box they wouldn't be waiting for Microsoft they would just do their own software or have a third-party do it for them.


Not true at all. As I wrote in a previous post, the whole point is that this is a WINDOWS MEDIA CENTER device. They can't just release it if MC isn't ready.

A standard receiver solves the need to get someone DirecTV; the whole entire point of *this* device is to get DirecTV programing into Media Center, along with all of the other Media Center features, which includes MRV with extenders, virtually unlimited storage, a unified pool of tuners and schedules, and so on.

Microsoft owns and controls Media Center; they are legally and financially responsible for content protection (via DRM) and other issues with Media Center integration. 3rd parties aren't likely to have access to that low-level of Media Center.

Anyway, it's clearly being worked on. Engadget just today posted pics of the eHome lab, with the HDPC-20 being worked on:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/11/19/the-media-center-directv-hdpc-20-caught-in-action


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

IIP said:


> Not true at all. As I wrote in a previous post, the whole point is that this is a WINDOWS MEDIA CENTER device. They can't just release it if MC isn't ready.
> 
> A standard receiver solves the need to get someone DirecTV; the whole entire point of *this* device is to get DirecTV programing into Media Center, along with all of the other Media Center features, which includes MRV with extenders, virtually unlimited storage, a unified pool of tuners and schedules, and so on.
> 
> ...


IIP,

You're right...when you get your's please post a "First Look" document here.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

IIP said:


> Anyway, it's clearly being worked on. Engadget just today posted pics of the eHome lab, with the HDPC-20 being worked on:


A few prototypes in Microsoft's lab .. that's all it is ..


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> A few prototypes in Microsoft's lab .. that's all it is ..


I'd buy one though, being a geek and all.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I'd buy one though, being a geek and all.


Well, Duh! .. good luck finding one, though.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Well, Duh! .. good luck finding one, though.


OK guys... Just how tight do you figure Microsoft's security is.....?


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, we all do... but there are many things in life we want and do not get.


Yeah, like HD locals in Lexington, KY! :nono2:


----------



## hoyty76 (Oct 17, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> It's wishful thinking, and yeah anything is possible .. but I'm telling you, my tea leaves say .. it ain't happening.


Well it appears Doug was right again, couldn't you have been wrong on this one?:nono2:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I think this also puts to rest the silliness that it was Microsoft's fault that the box wasn't ready. DirecTV stated THEY missed the August TV Pack. I'm pretty sure Doug had the info about the project being dead from a DirecTV contact about the same time my friends at MSFT told me to forget about ever getting a beta unit.


----------

